# Altec Lansing ATP3 vs Logitech X-230



## bad_till_bones (Mar 5, 2007)

*Guys, pretty much confused btw the two....**Altec Lansing ATP3 vs Logitech X-230*

* Which one is better in all respects....bass, treble n over-all quality?

A comparison(**bass, treble n over-all quality wise)** wud b helpful.... *

Budget is arnd Rs. 2500 /-


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2007)

logitech x-230 (fdd2 rules)


----------



## shyamno (Mar 5, 2007)

I think Altec Lansing ATP3...will be rocking..


----------



## bad_till_bones (Mar 5, 2007)

bad_till_bones said:
			
		

> *Guys, pretty much confused btw the two....**Altec Lansing ATP3 vs Logitech X-230*
> 
> * Which one is better in all respects....bass, treble n over-all quality?
> 
> ...



More advices wud be helpful....   Helpout guys....


----------



## crs_cwiz (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey guys, i Have a similar problem too, except that i want a decent 5.1 speaker set for my rig. I have settled for the Logitech X-530 (coz of fdd2 and nonavailability of x-540 in India) but i read in the forums that altec lansing is also very nice.... which one do i go for and wat will they cost me?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 5, 2007)

X230 and X530 rulz in case of audio quality as it sports neodimium drivers which produces unmatched quality treble and the subwoofer also is topnotch for the price.
One of my close friend have X530 and is a very good product than my somewhat same priced Creative T6060. Its also better than Altec speakers at that price.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Mar 6, 2007)

bad_till_bones said:
			
		

> *Guys, pretty much confused btw the two....**Altec Lansing ATP3 vs Logitech X-230*
> 
> * Which one is better in all respects....bass, treble n over-all quality?
> 
> ...



Guys, plz tell btw these two.....no other choices plz....will add to my confusion


----------



## shantanu (Mar 6, 2007)

Altec lansing is always the best in it class.. + its peak power is better

*Altec lansing *:

*www.imagehosting123.com/user_images/shan2129/altec.jpg


*Specifications*: 

Drivers (per satellite): Two 28mm full range, One 3-inch mid/bass 
Driver (subwoofer): One 6 1/2 inch long throw woofer 
Frequency Response: 45 Hz - 18kHz 
Satellite Power: 12 Watts RMS @ 1% THD 
Subwoofer Power: 18 Watts RMS @ 1% THD 
Input Impedance: >10K ohms 
S/N Ratio: >70 dB 
Built-in Power Supply Included 
ETL/cETL approved 
Features: 

High quality, high performance three-piece system delivers powerful audio playback 
Two dynamic microdrivers in each satellite deliver all the power and performance of a larger speaker 
Down-firing 3-inch mid/bass driver reproduces low-end frequencies for full, rich sound 
Speakers are magnetically shielded to prevent monitor interference 
Powered wooden subwoofer extends the low frequency response for realistic sound 
Separate controls for master volume, bass and treble provide flexibility in sound mix 
Slim profile design complements flat screen monitors perfectly 


*Logitech:*


*www.imagehosting123.com/user_images/shan2129/logi.jpg

Crank up the audio on your PC with this 2.1 speaker system and enjoy clean, crisp, consistent sound from your games, music, and more. 

The Logitech X-230's high-tech subwoofer adjusts itself dynamically to deliver distortion-free bass. And the two wall-mountable satellite speakers use Logitech´s patented FDD2™ technology to eliminate the uneven sound response created by conventional dual-driver designs. The result: a clear, uniform sound field without the "hot spots" and inconsistency of other dual-driver satellites. 

Frequency Directed Dual Driver (FDD2) satellite technology produces a uniform sound field for full, rich sound 
Dynamic, real-time bass equalization maximizes bass response while minimizing distortion 
Ported subwoofer design displaces more air for deeper bass 
Headphone jack enables private listening 
Master volume and subwoofer level controls placed for quick, convenient access 
Satellite speaker stands rotate for easy wall-mounting 

*Technical Specifications *

Total RMS power: 32 watts RMS 
Satellites: 12 watts RMS (6 watts x 2) 
Subwoofer: 20 watts RMS 
Total peak power: 64 watts 
Frequency response: 40Hz - 20kHz 
Drivers: 
Satellites: (2) 2" drivers per satellite 
Subwoofer: 5.25" ported driver 
Speaker dimensions (H x W x D): 
Satellites: 8" x 2.5" x 3" 
Subwoofer: 9" x 6" x 9.25" 
Signal-to-noise ratio: >96dB 

for more info
*www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/CA/EN,CRID=2173,CONTENTID=9066


----------



## gurujee (Mar 6, 2007)

bad_till_bones said:
			
		

> Guys, plz tell btw these two.....no other choices plz....will add to my confusion


atp is around 2500 or more ?????ebay listed the same for 3100 including shipping ???and is there any chance of duplicate in altec product ..there is duplicates of creative everywhere


----------



## shantanu (Mar 6, 2007)

there can be duplicate in everything.. even my comp. discovered he had a duplicate   thats me  

joking


----------



## bad_till_bones (Mar 6, 2007)

Thnx a lot Shantanu, but don't u think Logitech takes an edge over Altec Lansing ATP3 according to the configurations tht u mentioned above....


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 6, 2007)

I havent heard the Logitech but own the Atp3, by far the best speakers i ever owned ,iam absolutely satisfied with these speakers. Throw movies ,music ,HD vids at it and it plays relentlessly. I especially love the woofer.


----------



## gurujee (Mar 6, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> there can be duplicate in everything.. even my comp. discovered he had a duplicate   thats me
> 
> joking



he he he 
__________


			
				techno_funky said:
			
		

> I havent heard the Logitech but own the Atp3, by far the best speakers i ever owned ,iam absolutely satisfied with these speakers. Throw movies ,music ,HD vids at it and it plays relentlessly. I especially love the woofer.


i agree, after seeing atp has won in digit test this month


----------



## crs_cwiz (Mar 7, 2007)

well, it has won the test, but if you notice properly, x-230 has a higher performance (highest, in fact) for a few hundred bucks more.. as for 5.1, even the logitech speakers weren't reviewed, including the z-5500. perplexing...

By, the way guys, what abt a z-5300, is it nice? My dealer told me to spend some more money and get a thx certified speaker set. He quoted the Logitech z-5300 at Rs. 11250/-. Is the deal nice??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 7, 2007)

The prics shud have benn some 500 bucks less, but seems ok, as price changes from place to place.
Z 5300 is one of the mindblowing speaker at that price range. It has 280w RMS nd only heard 'GR8' from every reviews i read. Its clarity come close to Z 5500, but at lower power.


----------



## crs_cwiz (Mar 9, 2007)

Finally got the z-5300, it's huge, but as you rightly said, mind blowing!!. My windows really shook with this system. Thanks guys!!!

BTW.. I'd really go for Logitech X-230 if i had to make a decision...


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 9, 2007)

I bought Logitech R-20 spks


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> I bought Logitech R-20 spks



How much they cost u ?

And are they with subwoofer ?


----------



## bad_till_bones (Mar 9, 2007)

Guys, today went out to take a demo of both the speakers - *Altec Lansing ATP3 vs Logitech X-230*.  

Might b the surrounding difference of the shop's or anything, but found the bass of Logitech X230 more superior than Altec Lansing ATP3. However, also felt that the Logi one was giving bass on everything, even on those where it was not really needed..... 

One thing more, the Altec Lansing sub-woofer, that has a speaker opening at the bottom, was kept on a 1-2 inch thick glass. Can this b the reason of its low bass, as glass acts as a good sound absorber.......plus the Altec Lansing shop was pretty much crowded (both instruments + ppl) and the Logi one was a hall type n total empty (mentioning this, if it can help in telling the sound difference tht I felt). Pretty much confused really.....


----------



## mediator (Mar 9, 2007)

gurujee said:
			
		

> i agree, after seeing atp has won in digit test this month


ATP has won becoz of its price. I suggest u read the pages again carefully! I dont trust Digit's comparison in this regard!

Its the latest/march edition and they gave the price as Rs. 3400 for Altec Lansing ATP3 whereas my brother bought it for Rs.2400 and that too in december! Recently I bought "altec lansing 151i" 5.1 speakers. I bought it for Rs.2800 and performance is rock solid!

My cousin has ATP3. The sound is excellent. I find both ATP3 and 151i same on 2.1 mode, but when the surround mode is enabled on 151i, then its simply amazing!

Not sure, but the price of ATP3 was around 1400 bucks!


----------



## bad_till_bones (Mar 9, 2007)

bad_till_bones said:
			
		

> Guys, today went out to take a demo of both the speakers - *Altec Lansing ATP3 vs Logitech X-230*.
> 
> Might b the surrounding difference of the shop's or anything, but found the bass of Logitech X230 more superior than Altec Lansing ATP3. However, also felt that the Logi one was giving bass on everything, even on those where it was not really needed.....
> 
> One thing more, the Altec Lansing sub-woofer, that has a speaker opening at the bottom, was kept on a 1-2 inch thick glass. Can this b the reason of its low bass, as glass acts as a good sound absorber.......plus the Altec Lansing shop was pretty much crowded (both instruments + ppl) and the Logi one was a hall type n total empty (mentioning this, if it can help in telling the sound difference tht I felt). Pretty much confused really.....



Guys, any comments on the above.... help me out


----------



## shantanu (Mar 9, 2007)

as i said you before also go for altec lansing...


----------



## Anindya (Mar 9, 2007)

I bought Altec Lancing ATP3 on 5th of March. It Cost me Rs.2756 in Kolkata. It is totally worth the money or may be more. But dont know about the other.


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 10, 2007)

Altec Lansing ATP3 - 2.1	 Rs 2550 @ deltapage.com


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 10, 2007)

t159 , i bought them for 1100 from nehru place delhi ,they are with subwoofer


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 10, 2007)

Get an ALTEC LANSING ATP3.........have been using these for around 1 year ago. Good looks and great performance. One suggestion, if possible hear to a demo of both speakers (do take favourite music CD with you) and then decide. 
Nothing better to judge with than your own ears.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Mar 10, 2007)

Guys, thnx for ur suggestions, seems I have finally made my mind to get  Altec Lansing ATP3....  

Anyways, just one query, wht is the best place to keep a sub-woofer?  And is it advisable to keep the sub-woofer on a glass (1 - 2 inch thick)?  

Thnx again....


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 10, 2007)

Best keep on the floor..........at the corner but since the woofer of ATP3 is down firing, you can place it anywhere on the floor.


----------



## gmanog (Mar 10, 2007)

I bought my ATP 3 for 2400 rs from RP Tech, chennai.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Mar 10, 2007)

And is it advisable to keep the sub-woofer on a glass (1 - 2 inch thick)?  or will it rather absorb the sound and make the effect weaker????


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 10, 2007)

Haven't tried it on glass.........but since you are buying it, check for yourself.


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 10, 2007)

Iam keeping mine on a wooden table in a corner of my room ,i suggest a wooden table rather than a glass table since wood is a good conductor of sound .


----------



## mediator (Mar 10, 2007)

Wood a better conductor of sound than glass?  I wud like to read more on that!


----------



## crs_cwiz (Mar 10, 2007)

hmmm....avoid glass tables unless your sub has a suction cup at the bottom like ma logitech z-5300, otherwise it would shake and vibrate, and may even cause damage to glass.

as for speed of sound in glass v/s wood, it depends on type of material. See *hypertextbook.com/physics/waves/sound/


----------



## mediator (Mar 10, 2007)

crs_cwiz said:
			
		

> it depends on type of material


Bingo! And thats why metal surfaces can be much better soundconductor than glass or wood!


----------

